# Mad Men promote High Speed Rail



## BigBlueBuddha (Mar 9, 2011)

See the video here:

Mad Men on trains


----------



## GlobalistPotato (Mar 9, 2011)

And thus we got the Metroliner.


----------



## Anderson (Mar 9, 2011)

And the Penn Central... <_<


----------



## amamba (Mar 9, 2011)

Saw this today on facebook! LOVED it. There is a nice link where you can email your senators, too.


----------

